# The Govinator



## Stephen (Sep 2, 2004)

In case you didn't see it, here's the "meat" of his speech:



			
				Ah-nold said:
			
		

> If you believe that government should be accountable to the people, not the people to the government, then you are a Republican.
> If you believe a person should be treated as an individual, not as a member of an interest group, then you are a Republican.
> If you believe your family knows how to spend your money better than the government does, then you are a Republican.
> If you believe our educational system should be held accountable for the progress of our children, then you are a Republican.
> ...


----------



## Stephen (Sep 2, 2004)

Fox has the video for all the major convention speeches: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,130680,00.html


----------



## noreaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Stephen thanks for the link to the President's speech last night.  I fell a sleep in the middle of it.  Seriously.  Having a place to watch what I missed is cool. 

As for Arnie's points above here are a few of my personal comments: 

# If you believe that government should be accountable to the people, not the people to the government, then you are a Republican.
>> Ok so why are americans paying double for drugs that are manufactured outside the american boarders? 
# If you believe a person should be treated as an individual, not as a member of an interest group, then you are a Republican.
>> You got to be kidding me.  K street and special interest groups are more in bed with Republicans than the Democrats.  
# If you believe your family knows how to spend your money better than the government does, then you are a Republican.
>> Republicans are real good at making the national deficit WORSE to ensure the baby boomers,  that have contributed Billions to Social Security,  have no social security and medicare left in 20 years.
# If you believe our educational system should be held accountable for the progress of our children, then you are a Republican.
>> No child left behind are just words without the money.  Republicans even reduced the school lunch program for the poor.  Its hard to learn when your hungry. 
# If you believe this country, not the United Nations, is the best hope for democracy, then you are a Republican.
>>  Go it alone international policy is not a good way to fight world wide terroism. This only helps increases the number of terroists in the world. 87% of the people in Europe feel America is the biggest threat to world peace (Time Europe poll). 
# And, ladies and gentlemen, if you believe that we must be fierce and relentless and terminate terrorism, then you are a Republican.
>> Democrats and Republicans and every American agree on this issue.  The only question is how.  Go it alone policy I don't think is a very smart way to win the war on terroism. 
# Now, there's another way you can tell you're a Republican. You have faith in free enterprise, faith in the resourcefulness of the American people and faith in the U.S. economy.
>> Faith is good but the US Economy needs more good paying jobs (not Walmart jobs) , not less jobs,  not outsourcing,  better health care, not worse health care,  and reasonable prices for prescription drugs.  Is Arnie saying that the American people are on their own and must use there own resourcefulness because the U.S. government will not do anything to improve the U.S. economy?

BTW I love watching Arnie's movies.  

As for President George W Bush speech last night here are the numbers

Unemployment - 0
Uninsured - 1
Outsourcing - 0
Premiums - 0
Middle-income families - 1
Iran - 0
North Korea - 0
Osama bin Laden - 0
Al Qaeda – 3
WMDs - 0 

BTW I thought Al Qaeda and Osama bin Laden were last seen in  Afghanistan and may have moved into Pakistan.


----------



## noreaster (Sep 6, 2004)

Not a lot of information here but here is the Time Europe article on World Peace. 

http://www.time.com/time/europe/gdml/peace2003.html

Here a link from the Time Europe results that hits at America 
http://www.time.com/time/europe/magazine/2003/0120/cover/story.html

I found this reading a speach by former president Carter who pointed out many  world leaders are quoting this Time Europe poll.


----------

